# Best Diving set...



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm about to buy my diving stuff finally. I know the dive shops around town have sets with everything you need. (as in BC, weights, regs, some with tanks) Whats the best deal out of all of them. I am going to be spearfishing alot. Any opinions? im trying to stay semi affordable.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

All the deals are good, it's all in what you are willing to spend. IMO; if you are plannig lots of spearfishing, go with a good back inflate or plate / wing BC. I prefer back inflate simply because I hate a weight belt. On the regulator; go all out. If you are chasing fish, you want something that breaths easy at all depths and tank pressures. I use the SCUBAPro Mk25/S600, and LOVE it. All the shops carry their brand of good regs and you will find prices for the really good ones not that different from store to store. Computer; do your homework. Lots of different styles and models to choose from. You want something easy to read and not too complicated to use. My main computer is a SCUBAPro / Uwtec Smartcom. Very easy to use and read, but I also have a Genesis React Pro for backup and it has given me very good service. You will get lots of advise in this area. Kind of like asking who makes the best truck or boat. All the manufacturers make very good gear, and most seem to stand behind their products well. On that note, if you decide to go the internet sales route, be fore warned that you don't get the manufacturer warranty from them. Good luck and welcome to the addiction of SCUBA.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Grengo!

Like Junkie said, rear inflate if your going to be engaging in batteling fish. You get so much more mobility, and range of motion than with a back inflate. And of course, I think all new BC's are, go with weight integrated. Weight belts suck!

Lookin foward to shootin fish with ya!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

/yea i want to spend around 1000.... isee online some stores have some deals w/ computers and back inflates for around 1000.... is that possible around the shops?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My advise is spend as much as you can afford on the regulator. It is your life line when you are in the underworld. I second Scubapro, I've been diving since 1970 and I love it.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

A grand will get you a decent BC and reg, but no computer or anything else. I know you want to get everything you need up front, but my advise would be to get a nice reg and computer first. When you can spend some more, get a good BC....and on and on. You can find some nice looking on line deals, but be careful and do your homework before maybe spending hard earned cash on gear you don't like to use. There are "starter" sets out there, but IMO, get gear that will be functional as your skills and ability increase. It's a high up front commitment, but you will be more happy in the long run.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Your number one priority is your life support system - regulator and BC. If I were you, I'd go all out on the reg. Scubapro makes the most bulletproof around (JMHO). They've been around for decades - literally - and they know what they're doing. Computer is good, but not a MUST. It does make you a safer diver. BCs come in so many shapes and gizmos and gadgets. I'd go with a basic one and after you've gotten good and comfortable in the water, choose the BC that will fit your needs (plastic vs. stainless D rings, jacket style vs. wings, octo on inflator hose or not........) You can keep the first as a back-up. Redundancy in scuba is a good thing.

We have several different styles of BCs that you could try if you want to come out to the house. We could get you in the pool and let you swim around in them before you go out and buy a new one. That'd at least give you a little education before you buy. 

Good luck and welcome to the madness.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys... I'm not totally new to this game I've done some research and i have been diving for awhile. but the thing is I do spearfish alot... basically all i'll be doing so a back inflate is almost a must.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions guys does anybody else have any info to spread to me?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I got a suggestion. Parker hurry up and get your gear. I need someone to dive with waynes a slacker and always wants to surf.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

if you want to get a bc get a backplate wing harness as far as a regi use a near bullet proof reg old aqualung conshelf 14.new definattly get the atomic M1 heard nothing but good things about this reg and far as a computer dive rite duo or tusa iq700


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

why should i get a backplate(wing) as opposed to a jacket style back inflate?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There are what many divers see asadvantages to the backplate/wing, primarily having to do with fit and weighting.

I personally dive a backplate and love it, but there are a lot of folks that don't like them for various reasons. I like the flexibility to make it what I want, and I REALLY like not having to addany lead weight. 

If you'd like, we can set you up totry one out.Backplatescan get expensive if youadd all of the bells and whistles that regularly come with the traditional back inflates like the Oceanic "Excursion" - which is my favorite in the category.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the disease known as, "spearfishing"! It's good that you're buying your life support gear first, 'cuz everything else is gonna be spent on guns, shafts, bands, powerheads, etc. Invest in a quality set up that is rightfor you. I have a rear inflate jacket BC that is great but I'm gonna buy a backplate/wing/harness. With the plate (steel) you probably won't need a weightbelt unless diving fresh water or a thick asswetsuit. It's more streamlined and you can really customize it. Also, you are less likely to 'grow out' of it, IMHO. Spend the money on a good, quality reg and computer. I am a fan of the M1 as well, and would tell you to get a computer that is at minimal air/nitrox. And before you buy online or ebay(WTF?), go to your local dive shop and see what they can do for you!I don't get my air fills online so why would I buy my shit that HAS to work at 130' from the internet?!:banghead


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably going to get flamed for this, but here goes.

Sounds like you are looking for a specific shop recommedation. Here is mine. "MBT Divers 455-7702." They have the largest selection, and often are the lowest price around. More important however, is the fact that they are honest and will back up what they sell. If you have absolutely any problem with anything, they are always willing to fix it and you will never get screwed. This may sound like a common business practice, but trust me, it is not. Many shops will give you the runaround if they sell you something that has a defect and you are going to wind up at MBT anyway. 

By the way, I do not work for them, nor am I affiliated in any way with their store (many people on here will tout certain shops because they work there, or charter there). But I have shopped around at other shops and always wind up comming back to MBT due to their customer service and honest business practices.

Just my 2 cents. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Parker, not sure if you remember me but you sold me my kayak (and a pink one for my wife the same day) you hooked me up with some paddles also...anyway I am just starting out as well give me holler I owe you a beer:letsdrink


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with 'craasch', if you stop in MBT you'll see why ALOT of us dive out of there. Learn from our experiences...most of us on here who dive have dealings with other shops and know what it's like being new to the game. IMHO, MBT is where you will get the most bang for your buck and more importantly, peace of mind.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I know i love MBT I'm prolly going to stop in sometime today! Yea i member ya flyboy. Ive been doin the spearfishin for awhile just got into scuba last fall...


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

My two cents worth.

Dive Rite Stainless Steel Backplate, classic wing. Dual Steel low pressure 112 cubic foot tanks on a double manifold, two scuba pro first stages, on each post, two scuba pro second stages, one on each post. Two pressure guages, one on each post. I use a cocheran commander nitrox computer and a dive rite nitek trimix computer. this is a cave diving rig I use for gulf spearfishing as well. the double tanks give me enough air to make up to fourdives w/o having to switch anything out..or two long deep dives or one REALLY LONG dive, whatever. After 25 years of diving this is what my system evolved to. I also have a single steel 100 with a single tank adaptor for the back plate and will use this for a short shallow dive or if I dont want to deal with the doubles..which is very rare, love em.

The small pony bottle is filled with pure 02 and for deco only. If I ever slip into a deco profile...(imagine that!) I will deco with pure o2. Also huff it on the surface interval.

The back plate wing design frees up you front from clutter and possible entanglements and floats you better under the water. Chest down in a swiming type profile. What you are sacrificing is a comfortable surface position. It tends to roll you to your stomach or back (usually how i surface swim)

Hope this helps.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh, heh, if Brian looks winded in that pic it's because of those massive tanks he is lugging around on his back HA!!

I like the wings too with the back plate but I agree with Rocklobster as well on maybe starting out less expensive then move up to what you need based on your diving style and needs and your preferences too. Like Jim said some don't like the back plates for various reasons so getting some experience with gear is a good idea as your diving tastes and needs will most likely change as you dive more.



Hey, MBT is a great shop, I agree but so is Bay Breeze, they have just been here a lot longer and most of you guys started diving there way, way before we opened 



Pick out a shop you like with people that treat you good and you have Bay Breeze and MBT that will both treat you right..



As far as brands of regulators, Scubapro has a nice reg but there are several nice regs out on the market now. We carry a few nice ones as do the other shops. Divepros is the Scubapro shop in town.



As with other gear depending on the type of diving you want to do can change what reg you want to use.



Aeris has a couple of nice regs and a new one on the way by late may early june in the ION which is sweet for sure and I think will rival any reg out but my favorite that we carry is Cressi Sub. I gave up my Aqualung LX for the Cressi Sub Ellipse Titanium and love it. They have some new models out that are really nice and all are affordable. Don't mistake high price with quality. High price doesn't always mean it is better. Learn more about regs before you buy and how they work so you can make an educated decision on it that is the most important piece of equipment you will own and your most personal as well. 



JMHO 



Carlos


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Darn right I am winded from those two bastards but I love em and wouldn't dive with anything else...till I run em dry. I love doubles. Guess it is leftover from the cave training. 1/3in, 1/3 out ,1/3 if the crap hits the fan.

Oh guess what. At your shop right now is a matching set of 80's I am getting hydroed...I give you one guess what I am going to do with em..........oke

You can't have too much air....


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL!!



Andrew asked for a winch to lift those babies with Ha, told him what you said too he laughed...


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

You will be happy to know the doubles are broken apart and separated....at least for the time being...till the next cave or deep wreck dive.

But don't worry ..ole Billy Bob is asking me about gear configurations and doing some deep wreck spearfishing..........................


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Heck I think I have two Scuba Pro MK Vs I am still using on stage/pony bottles.

My two primary regs are scuba pro MK XX's (20's) which I bought off ebay, converted to din and rebuilt.

I also have a US divers conshelf as well.


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

> *rocklobster (1/28/2008)* I'd go with a basic one and after you've gotten good and comfortable in the water, choose the BC that will fit your needs (plastic vs. stainless D rings, jacket style vs. wings, octo on inflator hose or not........) You can keep the first as a back-up. Redundancy in scuba is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's by far the best advice to be given!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

We actually do have a nice little package with a computer for about $1000 for anyone that is looking for something inexpensive....


----------

